# COYOTES AND *****



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

hey everyone..several times i've made posts about coyotes and raccoons but never seem to get many responses. I would really like to get into hunting one of these two with a hound. My parents would eventually buy in to gettin me a hound as they love dogs and we only have 2 hehe. :beer: ....but the problem is i cant hunt them until i have a spot to and id really like to know someone who could possibly get me started on this. personally i dont really like the idea of having the dogs "finish" the coyote although baying is totally fine. Idk just me..I guess I prefer the dog to do the tracking not a slow and painfull kill for the animal. thanks guys-nick


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The method of hunting coyotes with dogs is called "Tolling". General it is done with a pack of dogs, not a single dog. Most dogs used for this are dogs that are fast on their feet (like greyhounds) and will work by sight after striking a trail. A single dog trying to track by smell will never catch up to a coyote and should he get close enough to see it, two things will usually happen. 1. A healthy coyote will run the dog into the next county and you will never see the dog again. 2. The coyote will lead the dog into a pack, where they will kill it and you will never see the dog again.

**** hunting is also a sport where two or more dogs are used. A smart old Raccoon can take even a pack of dogs and run them in ragged circles all night long and it is almost guaranteed with just one dog. This is a night sport and you're going to have to be ready for stumbling around in the bottoms at night in pitch dark sometimes. Getting lost is something even the old timers sometimes do, so to know the lay of the land helps. If this happens, be prepared to spend the night until day light comes and then know how to get back to your starting point. The dogs must be trained to return to you on command/signal. I don't recommend you do this without going out several times with veteran **** hunters.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Most of the Federal Trappers in ND use a dog called a Mountain Cur. The dog works as a decoy when calling. they can either sit in the open or taunt the coyote by chasing and retreating. The ones that i've been in contact with looks like a small yellow lab about 30-45 pounds. They work great. They are a very strong and fearless dog. Aggressive when provoked.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/mountaincur.htm

I'm not sure how they would work with *****, but with coyotes they are great.
just a few cents

xdeano


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

me and my buddies use 2 beagles and his canadian curr, we haved them run ditches, groves or abandond buildings for *****, the beagles wont fight the **** and the curr only ahs a few times, like if the **** goes after it or it starts growling at us or somthing like that but they mainly tree the ***** and then we shine em and shoot em down


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got two uncles that are in their late seventies and they still **** hunt. They have a couple hounds each and still get out there about once every two weeks. However, believe it or not they ride mules. They started doing this about 30 years ago when they found they were having trouble keeping up with the dogs. I think they train them mules more than the dogs. Their trucks have high sideboards and they open the tailgate and them mules will jump right into the back of the truck. They get out into the woods they turn the dogs loose, build a fire and sit around until they hear the dogs tree and away they go. I don't think there is a section of land in this state those two old guys haven't run their dogs in.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Get ahold of Marty Beard in Bismarck, he runs *****, bobcat and cougar with his hounds and is very good at it.

Also can get his information on this website, http://www.ndfhta.com


----------

